
SmartWater – Anti-theft Asset Marking System - syquek
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SmartWater
======
ggreer
As the Wikipedia article mentions, Bruce Schneier pointed out the problem with
this product almost a decade ago [1]:

 _The idea is for me to paint this stuff on my valuables as proof of
ownership. I think a better idea would be for me to paint it on your
valuables, and then call the police._

He hedged his position after a study came out showing it worked[2], but it's
still a good example of the security mindset[3].

1\.
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/02/smart_water.h...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/02/smart_water.html)

2\.
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/01/smartwater_wo...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/01/smartwater_work.html)

3\.
[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/03/the_security_...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/03/the_security_mi_1.html)

~~~
makomk
Of note is that the study didn't show that SmartWater actually helped to solve
crimes - indeed, last I heard there was no study showing that - but it still
had a deterrent effect because criminals _think_ it helps. (I think many of
them may have caught on by now though.)

